# P trek



## Azeral

I think my p's like star trek. I put in season one and noticed the 3 of them lined up watching it.

P's log, aquarium date 5.3
I have been relegated to the top of the tank after I lost an encounter with the other 2 p's. I recieved minor tail damage in the battle. I'm gonna hide behind the plants until night fall. Lets hope the god from outside the tank puts some stress relief in to heal my battle damage or I will go were no p has gone before.


----------



## piranhatom

are you mentaly challenged or somthing


----------



## Azeral

piranhatom said:


> are you mentaly challenged or somthing
> [snapback]824367[/snapback]​


It's "Mentally" and "something". Are you spelling impaired?


----------



## NegativeCamber

:laugh:


----------



## Daywalker




----------



## Little Waffen

:rasp:


----------



## Azeral

Wav to set the mood http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/music02.wav

P's log aquarium date 7.8
I have fought many tough battles and my top fin got bit off. I don't know if this will be my last entry. I have taken refuge under some leaves in hopes that the others will attack eachother. With gods speed ,and hopes that my owners 75 gallon tank will cycle fast, I may survive.

Aquarium.....the final frontier... these are the voyages of the p, it's 10 year mission, to seek out new feeders and new tanks, TO BOLDLY GO WERE NO P HAS GONE BEFORE!


----------



## TripDs

youre weird


----------



## WorldBelow07




----------



## Azeral

iwantapiranha said:


> youre weird
> [snapback]829238[/snapback]​


I just like to have a good time =). Imagination is a great thing my friend. Its makes the most mundane things seem intriguing.

Check out my website: www.azeral.homestead.com

Haven't updated it in a year but fun to the last.


----------



## pyrokingbrand

HAHAHAAHAHAHA :laugh:


----------



## The_Spoot

I wish I loved my fish as much as you. Myl ife would consist of no other hobby.


----------



## Azeral

I'm gonna constantly update Captain P's log in this thread. If anyone else would like to add one feel free.


----------



## jan

What should I say about this?









If you are happy with the great Star Trek adventures your P's go through it's fine by me









But it is not a good thing that your P hopes that his owners 75 G aquarium will cycle fast







This should be done before putting the p's in there


----------



## Azeral

jan said:


> What should I say about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are happy with the great Star Trek adventures your P's go through it's fine by me :nod:
> 
> But it is not a good thing that your P hopes that his owners 75 G aquarium will cycle fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be done before putting the p's in there :rasp:
> [snapback]829849[/snapback]​


He's not in the 75 gallon, he's in a 12 gallon. The 75 gallon is being cycled currently with mollies.


----------



## Azeral

Don't worry, The Adventures of Captain P and his fight against the evil molly hoard will happen soon enough.


----------



## elTwitcho

That's pretty funny dude. You can greatly speed up the cycling process by putting some media from your cycled filter into the filter you have cycling.

You should also get some tiger barbs or some kind of dither fish for the 75 gallon if not for the sole reason that any star trek theme needs red shirts to kill off


----------



## Azeral

elTwitcho said:


> That's pretty funny dude. You can greatly speed up the cycling process by putting some media from your cycled filter into the filter you have cycling.
> 
> You should also get some tiger barbs or some kind of dither fish for the 75 gallon if not for the sole reason that any star trek theme needs red shirts to kill off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]829872[/snapback]​


I added gravel from the 12 into the media containers on the 75. I also added a statue from the 12 into the 75.

Captain P doesn't have a crew. He stands alone against the evil p's Fatass and Corporal Tweek.


----------



## Azeral

Some Tiger Barbs is a good idea though. I'll buy a few of them after work.


----------



## killerbee

good luck captain P


----------



## jan

azeral26 said:


> He's not in the 75 gallon, he's in a 12 gallon. The 75 gallon is being cycled currently with mollies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]829854[/snapback]​


Ok, my mistake









Btw: do you have any pics of your star trek adventures piranha's?


----------



## MR.FREEZ

treky nerds


----------



## Death in #'s

dam great thread


----------



## Azeral

jan said:


> Ok, my mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw: do you have any pics of your star trek adventures piranha's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]830395[/snapback]​


The adventures of Captain P and his fight against evil will soon have pictures. Once I buy a digital camera, which I think will be soon.

Hang onto your seats Captain P fans, tonight a new log will be written to detail the ongoing saga of......_P-TREK!_


----------



## Azeral

Wav to set the mood http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/music04.wav

P's log aquarium date 8.9

I survived the night. Fatass ate all the rations the aquarium will allow so I decided to arrange a diplomatic meeting between our two factions. I called upon Corporal Tweek, Fatass's 2nd in command, and setup a place to rendevous for peace negotiations. I wanted a neutral position for the meeting so we met next to the driftwood. The negotiations did'nt go well, Fatass lured me in and then turned on me. I fought him off valiantly. I've never trusted other P's.....and I never will. The battle damage , to my top fin, has begun to heal. Soon I will take the tank. I recieved a sonar transmission from Yeoman Tiger Barb in the 75 gallon tank. My forward base has been prepared.

Aquarium.....the final frontier... these are the voyages of the P, it's 10 year mission, to seek out new feeders and new tanks, TO BOLDLY GO WERE NO P HAS GONE BEFORE!


----------



## ReDraGon->

when is the next captain Ps...logg? i find this quite amusing...

and the part where they met at a neutral postision next to the DRIFTWOOD


----------



## Guest

azeral26 said:


> Wav to set the mood http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/music04.wav
> 
> P's log aquarium date 8.9
> 
> I survived the night. Fatass ate all the rations the aquarium will allow so I decided to arrange a diplomatic meeting between our two factions. I called upon Corporal Tweek, Fatass's 2nd in command, and setup a place to rendevous for peace negotiations. I wanted a neutral position for the meeting so we met next to the driftwood. The negotiations did'nt go well, Fatass lured me in and then turned on me. I fought him off valiantly. I've never trusted other P's.....and I never will. The battle damage , to my top fin, has begun to heal. Soon I will take the tank. I recieved a sonar transmission from Yeoman Tiger Barb in the 75 gallon tank. My forward base has been prepared.
> 
> Aquarium.....the final frontier... these are the voyages of the P, it's 10 year mission, to seek out new feeders and new tanks, TO BOLDLY GO WERE NO P HAS GONE BEFORE!
> [snapback]831169[/snapback]​










Glad his fins healing! Does that mean your 75 is up and running.

Once they get in that bad boy they will shoot up to 6 inch at warp factor 9!


----------



## themainman

Pretty funny.


----------



## Azeral

ReDraGon-> said:


> when is the next captain Ps...logg? i find this quite amusing...
> 
> and the part where they met at a neutral postision next to the DRIFTWOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]831469[/snapback]​


Captain P's log is updated daily







. I just grabbed a digital camera so tonight I should have some pictures of Captain P.


----------



## killerbee

next to the driftwood


----------



## Sheriff Freak

> It's "Mentally" and "something". Are you spelling impaired? bum.gif


I am. haha im a horrrrrrrrrrible at spelling.


----------



## Azeral

Here's the pics






























1st here's Corporal Tweek










Fatass










Fatass and Corporal Tweek (Conspiring against Captain P!)










Corporal Tweek acknowledging Fatass's Orders










CAPTAIN P ( Hiding out)










75 Gallon Tank (Soon to be their home)


----------



## MR.FREEZ

im actually lookin forward to the next installment of p-trek

those pictures cracked me up man, corpral tweek and fatass conspiring haha


----------



## rbp 4 135

strange thread, but sort of entertaning.

as for you p's they look good.


----------



## Guest

Looking good they don't have ich or any other noticeable disease. Look like 3 healthy little buggers. Nice rounding to their stomachs!


----------



## MR.FREEZ

whens scotty gonna beam them to the big tank


----------



## Azeral

mr.freez said:


> whens scotty gonna beam them to the big tank
> [snapback]831874[/snapback]​


Its being cycled right now with mollies and tiger barbs. When it gets done I'll transfer them over and that will be another episode of........_P Trek_


----------



## Death in #'s

dam thats funny


----------



## Azeral

I whipped together a flash for P Trek

P-Trek Flash


----------



## Azeral

azeral26 said:


> I whipped together a flash for P Trek
> 
> P-Trek Flash
> [snapback]832182[/snapback]​
























I just fixed the sound. It was playing to short. It takes a bit to load even with cable, so be patient.


----------



## [email protected]°

I am no star trek fan, but I do notice my P's especially my Caribe watching TV a lot. The tank is right across from the TV, and they come up front when the TV is on. Whens it's off they tend to hang twards the back...


----------



## Azeral

Wav to set the mood: http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/music01.wav

P's Log Aquarium date 9.7

I regret to inform Aquarium Command that Yeoman Tiger Barb has been killed in the line of duty.







He teleported to my location ,to provide information about the forward base, and was immediately slaughtered by Fatass. He was a fine fish. I shall transmit my condolences to his surviving relatives. His death , tragic indeed, has bout me some valuable time. Fatass and Corporal Tweek have retreated to digest the poor Yeoman. The gods favor me and one day the aquarium shall be mine.

Aquarium.....the final frontier... these are the voyages of the P, it's 10 year mission, to seek out new feeders and new tanks, TO BOLDLY GO WERE NO P HAS GONE BEFORE!


----------



## Azeral

P's log Supplemental

http://www.angelfire.com/nj2/startrek3/ima...kcaptlogsup.wav

During the melee which claimed Yeoman Tiger Barb, a strange piece of red matter was dropped into my corner of the tank. Upon investigation I realized it was the long awaited food drop. It has come to my attention that the Yeoman created a diversion so that I could recieve the supplies. It shall be recorded with honor in his personnel file.


----------



## killerbee

this is great







so the diversion worked i assume and captain p got to eat finally....


----------



## Azeral

killerbee said:


> this is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the diversion worked i assume and captain p got to eat finally....
> [snapback]833527[/snapback]​


Yes Captain P has finally got some food.


----------



## mrodge

there soemthin wrong with you motherfuckers


----------



## Azeral

mrodge said:


> there soemthin wrong with you motherfuckers
> [snapback]834364[/snapback]​


Oh nooooooo





















We are obssessed.


----------



## Azeral

azeral26 said:


> Oh nooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are obssessed.
> [snapback]834981[/snapback]​


P Trek, The final frontier, these are the voyages of the P, his 10 year mission, to seek out new tanks and new feeders, to boldly go where no P has gone before.............


----------



## Azeral




----------



## Azeral




----------



## killerbee

mrodge said:


> there soemthin wrong with you motherfuckers
> [snapback]834364[/snapback]​


why


----------



## Azeral

Captain P has transported to the 75. The water conditions in that small tank were to much, I thought, so I moved them into the 75. I don't think those 3 can create a bio-load that would send the tank into a tailspin. The feeders were moved to the small tank. I'll let them finish the cycle in there. Transfer all of the media over when they're done in there.

Anyways I'll definately have to write a p's log about all of this.


----------



## Death in #'s

azeral26 said:


> I whipped together a flash for P Trek
> 
> P-Trek Flash
> [snapback]832182[/snapback]​










dam tooooooo funny


----------



## Azeral

Death in # said:


> dam tooooooo funny
> [snapback]838657[/snapback]​


The P-Trek Flash and pics are


----------



## Azeral

Wav to set the mood http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/music04.wav

P's Log, Aquarium Date 13.2

The conditions in my current home have deteriorated rapidly. The water has become toxic. I sent a distress signal to Yeoman Black Molly in Aquarium 75. I have once again fled my hide-out (the articficial plants) to avoid an ambush perpetrated by Fatass. I took refuge near the drifwood when I recieved a transmission from Yeoman Black Molly....

Wav of the transmission http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/comm01.wav

"Captain P, the transporters are ready to beam you down to the 75, stand by".

The situation was dire as I waited for him to initiate the transport.

Then all of a sudden http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/trans01.wav

I appeared inside the 75 but......

OH NO! FATASS AND CORPORAL TWEEK SWAM INTO THE TRANSPORTERS RANGE AND HAVE ARRIVED IN THE 75!

http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/music01.wav

Until next time.....

Aquarium.....the final frontier... these are the voyages of the p, it's 10 year mission, to seek out new feeders and new tanks, TO BOLDLY GO WERE NO P HAS GONE BEFORE!


----------



## killerbee

and prosper.


----------



## FormulatedFire

do you not have anything better to do with your time.....


----------



## centurian




----------



## Death in #'s

FormulatedFire said:


> do you not have anything better to do with your time.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]841143[/snapback]​










nither do you if u are reading this thread


----------



## Azeral

FormulatedFire said:


> do you not have anything better to do with your time.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]841143[/snapback]​


This thread has fans














. I got a bunch of personal messages asking why Captain P's log had been delayed.


----------



## FormulatedFire

dont tell the p's that or else you'll have to pay them more when you resign them with those contracts......


----------



## LOON

azeral26. I don't like Star Trek but I have just read this (with sound effects) and just can't stop laughing. keep up the funny sh*t !


----------



## Azeral

LOON said:


> azeral26. I don't like Star Trek but I have just read this (with sound effects) and just can't stop laughing. keep up the funny sh*t !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]841210[/snapback]​


I will.







and welcome to the P-Trek universe.


----------



## Death in #'s

azeral26 said:


> This thread has fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I got a bunch of personal messages asking why Captain P's log had been delayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]841166[/snapback]​










f*ck yeah keep up the good work


----------



## Azeral

One day there will P-Trek The Next Generation. hahahhahahahahahahah


----------



## jonscilz

wow...


----------



## MR.FREEZ

azeral26 said:


> This thread has fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I got a bunch of personal messages asking why Captain P's log had been delayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]841166[/snapback]​


im now a p-treky


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Wow you guys are crazy


----------



## ReDraGon->

man these Loggs are greatt...keep them up man...dont worry about the fmaler homos theyre are alot in this forum...just ignore them and keep up on your P-trek Logg and dont DELAY!!!

I wonder if captain P will have to unite with his archenemies to survive in the new planet "aquarium 75" .... scince its a new frontier, they would have to teamup and hunt down the elusive "Carassius auratus" before his toxic excretions pollute the water :laugh:


----------



## Azeral

ReDraGon-> said:


> man these Loggs are greatt...keep them up man...dont worry about the fmaler homos theyre are alot in this forum...just ignore them and keep up on your P-trek Logg and dont DELAY!!!
> 
> I wonder if captain P will have to unite with his archenemies to survive in the new planet "aquarium 75" .... scince its a new frontier, they would have to teamup and hunt down the elusive "Carassius auratus" before his toxic excretions pollute the water :laugh:
> [snapback]842251[/snapback]​


 "The elusive Carassius Auratus"







. Thats a damn good idea.


----------



## killerbee

ReDraGon-> said:


> man these Loggs are greatt...keep them up man...dont worry about the fmaler homos theyre are alot in this forum...just ignore them and keep up on your P-trek Logg and dont DELAY!!!
> 
> I wonder if captain P will have to unite with his archenemies to survive in the new planet "aquarium 75" .... scince its a new frontier, they would have to teamup and hunt down the elusive "Carassius auratus" before his toxic excretions pollute the water :laugh:
> [snapback]842251[/snapback]​


WoRd!!!!


----------



## Azeral

I have observed a lot of action today so tonight there might be a new Captain P's log.


----------



## FormulatedFire

just think p-trek conventions coming to a LFS near you.........


----------



## ReDraGon->

FormulatedFire said:


> just think p-trek conventions coming to a LFS near you.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]842882[/snapback]​


----------



## Azeral

FormulatedFire said:


> just think p-trek conventions coming to a LFS near you.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]842882[/snapback]​


----------



## Speedy

Will the P Trek series be out on DVD by Christmas?


----------



## killerbee

you are slacking







Update!!!


----------



## Slim

I also have read the P-trek series and loved every bit of it. hope to see some more very soon.


----------



## Azeral

killerbee said:


> you are slacking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update!!!
> [snapback]849183[/snapback]​


 Updates are coming soon. I had one hellava week. I already have the next 3 episodes in my head so they'll come out fast


----------



## killerbee

K


----------



## Azeral

P's log Aquarium date 15.7

Wav for the mood http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/music01.wav

I have been in Aquarium 75 for a week now and things have been calm. However, today, the elusive Pangasius hypopthalmus transported into the tank. I was leary of Pangasius and did something I never thought I would do before....I contacted Fatass and Corporal Tweek. They expressed deep concerns about this new visitor and agreed to form a temporary alliance until this unknown threat had been analyzed. I contacted the Aquarium Federation and asked for my orders....

Incoming Transmission!... http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/comm01.wav

The Message from Aquarium Command........ http://www.moviequotequiz.com/othersounds/Terminate.wav

I then knew what had to be done. I coordinated an immediate assault on the Elusive Pangasius hypopthalmus and terminated his command in brutal fashion.

Aquarium.....the final frontier... these are the voyages of the P, it's 10 year mission, to seek out new feeders and new tanks, TO BOLDLY GO WERE NO P HAS GONE BEFORE!


----------



## MR.FREEZ

terminate with extreme predujce


----------



## killerbee

mr.freez said:


> terminate with extreme predujce :laugh:
> [snapback]850194[/snapback]​


----------



## piranhaqueen

what is Pangasius hypopthalmus..... sorry if this is a dumb question?


----------



## Azeral

mr.freez said:


> terminate with extreme predujce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]850194[/snapback]​










They did terminate with extreme prejudice. Fatass and Corporal Tweek grabbed the elusive Pangasius hypopthalmus by the tail and then Captain P took a hunk out of his mid-section which was the end. The mission was......a success.


----------



## Azeral

piranhaqueen said:


> what is Pangasius hypopthalmus..... sorry if this is a dumb question?
> [snapback]851034[/snapback]​


It is an iradescent shark. Its a type of catfish. =) Here is a pic of what he looked like......

View attachment 44885
The Elusive Pangasius hypopthalmus


----------



## piranhaqueen

DEATH TO THE Pangasius hypopthalmus !!!!!


----------



## Speedy

Set fazers on stun!!!


----------



## killerbee

Speedy said:


> Set RAZORS on DEATH!!!
> [snapback]851674[/snapback]​


Fixed


----------



## chomp chomp

I'm not really a treaky fan but this is pretty creative.. keep up the good work.

any encounters with a Cloaked Bird of Prey?


----------



## Azeral

Its time to release Captain P's full name...... Red Tiberius P









I'll have to release some new pics soon. They have grown a lot.


----------



## Azeral

Updated pic of Captain P. He's doing good in Aquarium 75.

View attachment 60641


----------



## rbp 4 135

sweet


----------



## killerbee

cool, glad to hear. update the log captain p


----------



## Azeral

killerbee said:


> cool, glad to hear. update the log captain p
> [snapback]860446[/snapback]​


I'll update it, I've been slacking







. There have been major developments in aquarium 75 muahahahahahhahhaa.


----------



## FormulatedFire

just a suggestion but u should set up some flix to go along with your story line....but nice anyway


----------



## Azeral

FormulatedFire said:


> just a suggestion but u should set up some flix to go along with your story line....but nice anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]860802[/snapback]​


I'm working on it. I made a P-Trek Flash Though =)


----------



## Azeral

P's Log Aquarium Date 20.3

Wav for mood http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/music02.wav

All has been well in Aquarium 75. Since the destruction of our home planet Insidious 10. I have been in hiding from the evil Fatass. I sent a subspace transmission to the mother planet to contact a dear friend and comrade so that he might join me in this new aquarium. He helped me defend the aquarium from the evil Fatass many times on the mother planet (the lfs). I have entrusted Yeoman Molly to take care of the details for me....I only hope that Fatass and Corporal tweek have not intercepted my plans. 
Yeoman Molly has successfully contacted him and has arranged for the transport..ENGAGE!!!!!

http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/trans01.wav

Oh NO! he has transported to Fatass's base and captured! We intercepted a transmission of his interogation.. http://www.trekmania.net/wavs/mrcheckov.wav.

A hostage photograph has been sent ....

View attachment 45988


Welcome Mr.Checkov!!!!!!!!!!

Aquarium.....the final frontier... these are the voyages of the P, it's 10 year mission, to seek out new feeders and new tanks, TO BOLDLY GO WERE NO P HAS GONE BEFORE!


----------



## FormulatedFire

another great chapter in this epic saga


----------



## Azeral

FormulatedFire said:


> another great chapter in this epic saga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]861297[/snapback]​


----------



## Azeral

The true story of how Mr. Checkov got to aquarium 75 is here...........
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=70634


----------



## killerbee

cool


----------



## One800Jonny

I think you need to just find some good pot so those thoughts stay in ur head g. ur creepin me out.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

:laugh:


----------



## Azeral

One800Jonny said:


> I think you need to just find some good pot so those thoughts stay in ur head g. ur creepin me out.
> [snapback]862079[/snapback]​










The plot hasn't even started to thicken yet. Aquarium 75 orbits Aquarium 90, soon Captain P will try to make First Contact with the inhabitants. First he'll have to beam yeoman molly over there for some reconaissance.


----------



## Azeral

Here is a pic of an inhabitant of aquarium 90

View attachment 46518


----------



## MR.FREEZ

azeral26 said:


> Here is a pic of an inhabitant of aquarium 90
> 
> View attachment 46518
> 
> [snapback]867025[/snapback]​


its the cyborg waiting to simulate the others


----------



## Azeral

mr.freez said:


> its the cyborg waiting to simulate the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]867027[/snapback]​










Aquarium 90 has just hailed Aquarium 75!!!!!!

http://www.trekmania.net/wavs/TrekBorg1.wav


----------



## MR.FREEZ

become part of the collective









yeah i really watched a season of star trek , it was the one with seven of nine

like 2002 or something


----------



## Azeral

We are the P
Turn off your filters and surrender your aquarium and feeders
We will add you biological and tropical fish flakes to our stomach
You will adapt to service us.
Resistance is futile


----------



## killerbee

beautiful piraya


----------



## Azeral

I have just uncovered an encrypted transmission from Hastatus in (a closed thread)

http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/comm01.wav

"In the words of Scotty in Star Trek........There be Twins (whales) Captain! "
























I knew he was a trekky


----------



## Azeral

I've been watching my new p's and the big cariba is definately MING THE MERCILESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























View attachment 47096


Here is his deal
View attachment 47098


----------



## Azeral

We can offer you Halibut MING!!!!! no feeders. He rules


----------



## killerbee

Update this or i will beam my caribe into your tank and he will destroy captain P


----------



## Azeral

killerbee said:


> Update this or i will beam my caribe into your tank and he will destroy captain P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]883079[/snapback]​


Captain P comes in peace. Fatass is now a one-eye. All is calm in aquarium 75. There is a huge pleco that they are suspect of but that is another story hehehe.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

Hahahaha.... wow, just wow. Keep up the updates


----------



## Fido

LOL seeing this thread have so many pages, i thought it was something new and exciting inside...


----------



## Azeral

P's log aquarium date 56.5

Wav for the mood http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/theme02.wav

I have successfully coerced Fatass and Corporal Tweek to become members of my crew. My regiment of Yeoman Tiger Barbs has been slowly disappearing.....I fear a member of my crew......Fatass, may be behind it. I intercepted a subspace transmission from Planet LFS that no reinforcements will be arriving. Its disturbing news. TERRIBLE. Communication with the strange entity Hypostomus Plecostomus has provided us no clues to his true identity or purpose in the aquarium. Organized strikes against him have failed. http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/phaser02.wav ....his shields are just to strong.

Aquarium.....the final frontier... these are the voyages of the P, it's 10 year mission, to seek out new feeders and new tanks, TO BOLDLY GO WERE NO P HAS GONE BEFORE!


----------



## benJii

THIS SHOULD BE A SHOW


----------



## Azeral

LOL I'm working on it.


----------



## killerbee

awesome

"Communication with the strange entity Hypostomus Plecostomus has provided us no clues to his true identity or purpose in the aquarium. Organized strikes against him have failed. "


----------



## Azeral

P's log Aquarium 1709.2 http://www.nexus1.net/OST-Sounds/kirk02.wav

A strange partner has joined forces with Hypostomus Plecostomus. Our first encounter with him has revealed that he is the dreaded Astronotus ocellatus. Yeoman Tiger barb indicates that he has infiltrated the neutral zone in the Anubias Plant Sector. His blatant treaty violations are an act of WAR!.

I sent Mr.Checkov to investigate and scan this new threat.....

http://www.nexus1.net/ST-SoundEffects/e065.wav

"Captain P, a bio scan indicates minimal shields and inferior weapons technology"

I deployed the crew and we acted swiftly....
http://www.nexus1.net/ST-SoundEffects/e033.wav

A direct hit.... http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/music02.wav

Inspection of the wreckage revealed the truth.. http://www.nexus1.net/OST-Sounds/tos01.wav

Victory!.....the insidious Hypostomus Plecostomus escaped, but his ploy to control the tank has been thwarted.

Aquarium.....the final frontier... these are the voyages of the P, it's 10 year mission, to seek out new feeders and new tanks, TO BOLDLY GO WERE NO P HAS GONE BEFORE!

Updated photo of the crew...

View attachment 53916


----------



## MR.FREEZ

:laugh: i love p-trek


----------



## spec-v

this is the best please keep it comming heheh


----------



## killerbee

so the tiger barb is still alive huh


----------



## Azeral

killerbee said:


> so the tiger barb is still alive huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]946893[/snapback]​


Actually 2 of them are still alive.....out of 6.


----------



## killerbee

I put 3 barbs in my tank because i wanted some dither fish or maybe some companions, lasted all of two days. 2 were killed immediately and one was found dead the next day. i have some real


----------



## Azeral

I actually created this thread so all people could write their own p's log based upon observations in their tanks. Again, I encourage you to try.


----------



## jaejae

Great job, I love Star Trek, keep up the good work!!!!!

Will we see an episode with the Botany Bay or "The Wrath of Caribe"???

Jay


----------



## phil me in

Astronotus ocellatus what is that?

man i LOVE this thread im gonna read it when im blasted lol...


----------



## Azeral

phil me in said:


> Astronotus ocellatus what is that?
> 
> man i LOVE this thread im gonna read it when im blasted lol...
> [snapback]996930[/snapback]​


Astronotus ocellatus = Oscar


----------



## killerbee

update !!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ

killerbee said:


> update !!!
> [snapback]1015701[/snapback]​










i have been wondering were the next chapter was comin


----------



## Azeral

MR.FREEZ said:


> killerbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> update !!!
> [snapback]1015701[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: i have been wondering were the next chapter was comin
> [snapback]1016444[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Well I've been thinking about it and tonight I will write a double episode.







I have to drink some rum first though lol.......thats how p-trek was created







When I had 3 of them quarter size in my 10 gallon next to the tv watching star trek.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

Azeral said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killerbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> update !!!
> [snapback]1015701[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: i have been wondering were the next chapter was comin
> [snapback]1016444[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I've been thinking about it and tonight I will write a double episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to drink some rum first though lol.......thats how p-trek was created :laugh: When I had 3 of them quarter size in my 10 gallon next to the tv watching star trek.
> [snapback]1016491[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

the vulcan vodka







sh*t will make your ears look funny


----------



## Relik

rofl my p's like simpsons and family guy!!


----------



## joefish219

Azeral said:


> iwantapiranha said:
> 
> 
> 
> youre weird
> [snapback]829238[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I just like to have a good time =). Imagination is a great thing my friend. Its makes the most mundane things seem intriguing.
> 
> Check out my website: www.azeral.homestead.com
> 
> Haven't updated it in a year but fun to the last.
> [snapback]829248[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

i think you are funny. don't let people judge you f*ck them. laugh it is good fof the heart


----------



## Azeral

I'm gonna have to delay the new episode today.....I don't have the bravado required to write the episode I want to tonight.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

Azeral said:


> I'm gonna have to delay the new episode today.....I don't have the bravado required to write the episode I want to tonight.
> [snapback]1016702[/snapback]​


understandable, but we will expect nothing but the best


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Azeral said:


> I'm gonna have to delay the new episode today.....I don't have the bravado required to write the episode I want to tonight.
> [snapback]1016702[/snapback]​


Yes we need more


----------



## Anko

adeventures with your p's :laugh:


----------



## phil me in

wheres the next episode..... iv been waiting all day


----------



## spec-v

we need more P trek


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Come on man we need another epsiode already!


----------



## Azeral

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Come on man we need another epsiode already!
> [snapback]1017979[/snapback]​


Ok







, I'll start on it right now.


----------



## Azeral

P's log aquarium date 1738.3

http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/music04.wav

The crew has been restless lately.....Aquarium 75 has recently suffered from debilitating tank conditions as a result of a media dump on one of the filter satellite moons.

Yeomans Tiger Barbs 1&2 have been on deep reconnaisance at the far side of Aquarium 75. The nature of their mission is to uncover evidence of a possible assault by the mutant mollies from Aquarium 10. The wasteland which it became after our departure has left the mollies in chaos.

Hypostomus Plecostomus has remained buried under echo 257 driftwood for many days now. I can only assume he is not behind the planned assault.

Incoming Transmission from Barb Away team. http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/comm01.wav

Tiger Barb 1- "Captain P sensor sweeps indicate......WAIT!!!!! there is an energy fluctuation near the Anubia plant sector, Trying to isolate the signal Captain. http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/trans09.wav . CAPTAIN they're......

Captain P - "YEOMAN COME IN!"

Tiger Barb 1- "Barb 2 there they ARE!!!
View attachment 60642
"

Captain P- "Attention Crew, I have lost contact with the away team. Go to red alert.
View attachment 60643
" It appears the Molly hoard has landed in the Anubias sector. Ready Phasers. FIRE!!!

http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/phaser02.wav

The Aftermath... http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/music02.wav

Inspection of the battlefield reports no casualties on my crew. The molly contingent has been destroyed.

The lecherous Hypostomus Plecostomus also was sighted sucking on the bones of our victims. A savage behavior...even by our standards.

Closing speech to my crew.....
View attachment 60644


Aquarium.....the final frontier... these are the voyages of the P, it's 10 year mission, to seek out new feeders and new tanks, TO BOLDLY GO WERE NO P HAS GONE BEFORE!


----------



## killerbee

Azeral said:


> P's log aquarium date 1738.3
> 
> http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/music04.wav
> 
> The crew has been restless lately.....Aquarium 75 has recently suffered from debilitating tank conditions as a result of a media dump on one of the filter satellite moons.
> 
> Yeomans Tiger Barbs 1&2 have been on deep reconnaisance at the far side of Aquarium 75. The nature of their mission is to uncover evidence of a possible assault by the mutant mollies from Aquarium 10. The wasteland which it became after our departure has left the mollies in chaos.
> 
> Hypostomus Plecostomus has remained buried under echo 257 driftwood for many days now. I can only assume he is not behind the planned assault.
> 
> Incoming Transmission from Barb Away team. http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/comm01.wav
> 
> Tiger Barb 1- "Captain P sensor sweeps indicate......WAIT!!!!! there is an energy fluctuation near the Anubia plant sector, Trying to isolate the signal Captain. http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/trans09.wav . CAPTAIN they're......
> 
> Captain P - "YEOMAN COME IN!"
> 
> Tiger Barb 1- "Barb 2 there they ARE!!!
> View attachment 60642
> "
> 
> Captain P- "Attention Crew, I have lost contact with the away team. Go to red alert.
> View attachment 60643
> " It appears the Molly hoard has landed in the Anubias sector. Ready Phasers. FIRE!!!
> 
> http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/phaser02.wav
> 
> The Aftermath... http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/music02.wav
> 
> Inspection of the battlefield reports no casualties on my crew. The molly contingent has been destroyed.
> 
> The lecherous Hypostomus Plecostomus also was sighted sucking on the bones of our victims. A savage behavior...even by our standards.
> 
> Closing speech to my crew.....
> View attachment 60644
> 
> 
> Aquarium.....the final frontier... these are the voyages of the P, it's 10 year mission, to seek out new feeders and new tanks, TO BOLDLY GO WERE NO P HAS GONE BEFORE!
> [snapback]1018167[/snapback]​


AWESOME


----------



## WorldBelow07




----------



## phil me in

HOORAY! it finally came


----------



## spec-v

awsome man I love P trek


----------



## MR.FREEZ

got my treky fix


----------



## Azeral

The Wrath Of Hypostomus

P's log aqaurium date 1789.5

The molly hoard has been destroyed. Upon further investigation of aquarium 75, Mr.Checkov has been surveying the anubias sector and has uncovered some disturbing information. The atmosphere of this planet was created from the ashes of aquarium 10







.

Captain P- "Report your findings.. Mr.Checkov. Checkov report"

Mr. Checkov "Captain P.. http://www.trekmania.net/wavs/botanybay.wav

Hypostomus Plecostomus - http://www.trekmania.net/wavs/mrcheckov.wav

Mr.Checkov- "We did'nt know it was you....we thought we left you on aquarium 10
..... http://www.trekmania.net/wavs/cetialpha5.wav

Mr. Checkov- "You will never take Captain P alive PLECO!........... http://www.trekmania.net/wavs/perditionsflames.wav "

Captain P- http://www.trekmania.net/wavs/bloodsucker.wav

Aquarium.....the final frontier... these are the voyages of the P, it's 10 year mission, to seek out new feeders and new tanks, TO BOLDLY GO WERE NO P HAS GONE BEFORE!

To be continued...................


----------



## MR.FREEZ




----------



## phil me in




----------



## spec-v

keep it comming


----------



## darby

this is the best


----------



## Azeral

A member of Captain P's crew has been killed. A new episode will be coming soon.


----------



## spec-v

That suxs I feel your pain I lost a P a couple of weeks ago down to 2 and I can't get another till we move


----------



## killerbee

sorry to hear about your loved pet


----------



## Azeral

P's log aqaurium date 1790.5

The Hypostomus Plecostomus has not released Mr.Checkov from captivity. I have come to suspect that Fatass may have made an alliance with that insidious evil.

I have decided to call upon the trusted Yemoan Tiger Barb to give me some information about Mr.Checkov's whereabouts.

Report Yeoman Tiger Barb "Captain P, I have found Mr.Checkov. He has been...........attacked. He is critical condition"

Captain P "Computer Verify transmission!!!!!" ...

http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/comp03.wav

Yeoman Tiger Barb- "Captain....there isn't much we can do, he is trapped in the filters warp core. Interference by us us could contaniminate the tank!

Captain p- "I must SAVE HIM!!!"

Yeoman Tiger Barb- " http://www.trekmania.net/wavs/deadalready.wav "

Captain P - "aqaurium date 1790.5 . Mr.Checkov has perished fighting the evil plecostamus, his name will be forever remembered in the annals of Aquarium Fleet. Investigation into his death shall begin immediately.

To Mr. Checkov " http://www.trekmania.net/wavs/mosthuman.wav "

Aquarium.....the final frontier... these are the voyages of the P, it's 10 year mission, to seek out new feeders and new tanks, TO BOLDLY GO WERE NO P HAS GONE BEFORE!


----------



## MR.FREEZ




----------



## spec-v

Rest in peace Mr. Checkov


----------



## killerbee

very sad


----------



## Azeral

A new episode of P-trek will be coming soon. I'm thinking of contacting Shark Aquarium Command to assign a new member to Captain P's crew.


----------



## Azeral

Azeral said:


> A new episode of P-trek will be coming soon. I'm thinking of contacting Shark Aquarium Command to assign a new member to Captain P's crew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1075879[/snapback]​


Update: I have decided not to add a new p to the crew. Fatass: the one eye, would be an easy target for a new p and I don't want to risk it. If my lfs gets some in ,of similar size, I might consider it.

The P-trek series is under review. I've been consulting with Captain P on the status of the tank. A new episode should emerge soon.









A short clip to close out "The Wrath Of the Plecostamus":
View attachment 69679


----------



## rbp 4 135

a new episode...


----------



## Azeral

Lol I forgot about the P-trek flash I made







. It's buried in this thread but here it is again.

http://azeral.homestead.com/files/Piranha/ptrek.swf

Those guys are 3-4 inches long now. I'll have to add some pics in for the next episode.


----------



## the_w8

ohh man....lol


----------



## Azeral

P's log aquarium date 1791.4

http://soundwavs.trekkieguy.com/soundfx/music04.wav

(Captain P)- Mr.Checkov is gone but we must persevere. My crew has been acting strangely since his death. Dr.Tweek can you account for this behavior on the aquarium? Dr.Tweek did you have something to do with Mr.Checkov's death!?

(Dr.Tweek)-
View attachment 69832


(Captain P)- Fall into ranks Dr.Tweek. I won't let this innocent facade fool me. This was you! A dissident cadet.

View attachment 69838


"Don't think I have forgotten your treachery."

(Dr.Tweek)-
View attachment 69839


(Captain P)- Dr.Tweek!!!!!!
View attachment 69840


To be Continued......

Aquarium.....the final frontier... these are the voyages of the P, it's 10 year mission, to seek out new feeders and new tanks, TO BOLDLY GO WERE NO P HAS GONE BEFORE!


----------



## MR.FREEZ

:laugh: these are great

how do you make those flash movies thats cool

could make a silent movie with them


----------



## killerbee

/\


----------



## Azeral

Fans, one of the inspirations for P-Trek has died today.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/t...dio/4701167.stm








Scotty


----------



## EZmoney

^^^ I heard that too. RIP Scotty and Mr Checkov.

To quote Captain P, "we must persevere!"

Keep the P-Trek episodes coming!!!


----------



## Azeral

P's log aquarium date 1794.3

View attachment 70319


The atmosphere of aqaurium 75 has begun to destabilize. Ammonia lvl's in the atmosphere have reached toxic levels. Yeoman Tiger barb....1 and 2 are suffering ill effects from this crisis. Corporal tweek ,recently promoted to Dr.Tweek, has put aside his differences and has begun analysis.

Dr.Tweek- Scanning the Yeomen Captain.
View attachment 70322


Captain P- Report Dr.Tweek!

Dr.Tweek-
View attachment 70360
I'm sorry Captain P, the ammonia concentration of Aquarium 75 was to much for the barb species. The replacement of aquarium 75's filter pads ,a week ago, is the cause.

Captain P- You mean.....

Dr.Tweek-
View attachment 70328
Both of them.

Captain P - Fatass, the atmosphere is deteriorating, I need power to the filters in 20 seconds or we're all dead.

Fatass-
View attachment 70332
I've got it Captain!!!!!!!!!!

View attachment 70333


Aquarium.....the final frontier... these are the voyages of the P, it's 10 year mission, to seek out new feeders and new tanks, TO BOLDLY GO WERE NO P HAS GONE BEFORE!

R.I.P Scotty





















Go Easy.


----------



## Azeral

P's Log Supplemental
View attachment 70361


The loss of Yeoman Tiger Barb 1&2 has been reported to Aquarium Fleet. Their service will not be forgotten.

The filters have been restored on aquarium 75. Fatass informs that they are working at 60% and the conditions will continue to degrade for a few more days. The situation would have been more dyer but sensors picked up a meteorite that crashed into the surface of the aquarium. Analysis by Dr.Tweek confirms that it is the rare substance Bio-Spira. Fortunate for us, the toxic fumes may have claimed our lives as it has the barbs.


----------



## killerbee

sucks to hear about your tiger barbs







Glad you got the tank stabalized again


----------



## Azeral

Edit: Double Post


----------



## Azeral

The tank is critical







.............









A lament for the crew and their (and my) struggle

http://www.azeral.net/files/Piranha/Lament.mp3


----------



## MR.FREEZ

update update update update update update update update update


----------



## Woodro

We so need to pin this and make it a daily post LOL i freakin love it


----------



## MR.FREEZ

Woodro said:


> We so need to pin this and make it a daily post LOL i freakin love it
> [snapback]1193922[/snapback]​


aint it cool man, its one creative way to document your

fish keeping experience


----------



## Azeral

Woodro said:


> We so need to pin this and make it a daily post LOL i freakin love it
> [snapback]1193922[/snapback]​


Thank you Thank you









I'll be updating it soon. I'm 3 episodes behind. A lot has happened.


----------



## Azeral

Muahahahha There is so much new in that tank it's disgusting. When I get the feeling, a new episode will connect it all. Look at my sig and this thread. A member from aquarium 90 is in there and a mystery guest hehehhehe.

Here's a hint: If you haven't read the thread

http://www.trekmania.net/wavs/TrekBorg1.wav


----------



## Azeral

I ressurect this thread....beacause all but Captain P and Corporal Tweek are dead. A lot of storyline but I just haven't had the heart to write a new episode.


----------



## redbellyfan

LOL this is great i read the whole thing .... took some time that is for sure ... sry to hear of your loss....


----------



## C0Rey

just started reading on page 1 and 2, have to go to work but i will shurely read it all once im there. This was just 2 funny!! LMAO


----------



## Azeral

P's Log Aquarium Date 1798.7

It's been a long time since my last entry. We have established contact with Aquarium 90 and have been transporting P's to our tank in order to rehabilitate our aquarium. The new inhabitants ,I have noticed, suffer from severe external damage. Joining us is Ming the all wise Piraya who lost his tail at the Battle of Halibut Filet. Also joining us are reinforcement Ming's rbp's Yeoman 1 & 2 to help assist us in our cause.

A personnel file has been transmitted to us on Ming. All other files lost. Recieving transmission...

View attachment 95641


Personnel file.....Commander Ming

View attachment 95642


Medical Evacuee. Suffered serious tail damage in the Battle of the Halibut Filet. Accompanied by 2 soldiers....Yeoman Rbp 1&2.

Things seemed to fine.....we were shoaling nicely until the dark times. The water quality deteriorated and soon Ming and his men and contrated a strange illness.

We decided to contact Grosse Gurke on Hospitalus Maximus 180 to offer advice.

Captain P- "Commence Transmission"

View attachment 95646


Captain P- "Grosse Gurke our atmosphere is deteriorating in Aquarium 75 can you assist over."

Grosse Gurke- "Captain P I read you, I have analyzed your tank at length and cannot find the cause. Hang tough Captain P, cease all remaining treatments, you've saturated the tank. It's a lovely f*cking war....Bravo six out."

Intermission:
View attachment 95647


Secret Meeting between Captain P and Corporal Tweek.....

Captain P: Corporal, the water conditions have become infested since we allowed transport of Ming of his troops.

Corporal Tweek- "I concure Captain, our lives and tank are in Danger!"

Captain P- "It's time to euthanize Ming and his crew. Our very lives are at stake!!!!!, Deliver the package......discretely







"

Corporal- "Yes Sir"

Corporal Tweek delivers the package to Ming......

Ming addresses his crew- "Captain P has delivered another package of meds to help us on our way.........WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

View attachment 95648


Aquarium.....the final frontier... these are the voyages of the p, it's 10 year mission, to seek out new feeders and new tanks, TO BOLDLY GO WERE NO P HAS GONE BEFORE!


----------



## NexTech84

Man, that is wild....


----------



## joey'd

P's log, stardate 2764436775523678883660469703--284839797492, 
THIS IS.... my ship, i am... commander kirk, i .. must acclimate my fish... into his tank, because......IVvvvE GOT TO MR.


----------



## Azeral

P's Log Supplemental

It was with a heavy heart that we dispatched Ming and his Yeoman







. But we did what had to be done in the face of fultilty and to stabilize our tank. It's a hell of a thing euthanizing p's, you take away all they've got.....and all they're ever gonna have.

A Lament for our fallen comrades....

View attachment 95652


----------



## ital1anstallion4

wow... are you on shrooms when you enter this forum??? or just have no life? or just a lot of spare time... ?

whatev... if u enjoy it... cool


----------



## C0Rey

finaly the advenrures of captain P has returned.


----------



## joey'd

ital1anstallion4 said:


> wow... are you on shrooms when you enter this forum??? or just have no life? or just a lot of spare time... ?
> 
> whatev... if u enjoy it... cool


im not allowed to take shrooms anymore, i have too much fun







but where you directing that to me?


----------



## ital1anstallion4

joey said:


> wow... are you on shrooms when you enter this forum??? or just have no life? or just a lot of spare time... ?
> 
> whatev... if u enjoy it... cool


im not allowed to take shrooms anymore, i have too much fun







but where you directing that to me?








[/quote]

hahahaha, ya shrooms are fun.. its a rocket ride accross the galaxy through every dimension... cant buy that at the mall...

but no i meant it to the guy with the squirell from iceage as his avatar,...azeral... hes the one who is so enthused about this imaginary p log to entertain people he doenst know that live thousands of miles away from him... its just a waste of time imo


----------



## joey'd

ital1anstallion4 said:


> wow... are you on shrooms when you enter this forum??? or just have no life? or just a lot of spare time... ?
> 
> whatev... if u enjoy it... cool


im not allowed to take shrooms anymore, i have too much fun







but where you directing that to me?








[/quote]

hahahaha, ya shrooms are fun.. its a rocket ride accross the galaxy through every dimension... cant buy that at the mall...

but no i meant it to the guy with the squirell from iceage as his avatar,...azeral... hes the one who is so enthused about this imaginary p log to entertain people he doenst know that live thousands of miles away from him... its just a waste of time imo
[/quote]
i dont know







i got a kick out of it, i though it was kinda funny







p's log


----------



## Powder

ital1anstallion4 said:


> wow... are you on shrooms when you enter this forum??? or just have no life? or just a lot of spare time... ?
> 
> whatev... if u enjoy it... cool


im not allowed to take shrooms anymore, i have too much fun







but where you directing that to me?








[/quote]

hahahaha, ya shrooms are fun.. its a rocket ride accross the galaxy through every dimension... cant buy that at the mall...

but no i meant it to the guy with the squirell from iceage as his avatar,...azeral... hes the one who is so enthused about this imaginary p log to entertain people he doenst know that live thousands of miles away from him... its just a waste of time imo
[/quote]

WOAH WOAH WOAH THERE ok ya got to leave azeral alone i have no prob with you itallian but dont go bashing p-trek granted it is a bit cheesy ...... sorry azeral....... but i love it and this thing was one of the first posts i ever read and really got into so dont go bashing him

And WOOHOOO ptrek is back baby 
i love this stuff azeral glad to see its been resurected from the deep and cant wait for more adventures of captain p 
so ill stay tuned for the next episode i cant wait 
later


----------



## ital1anstallion4

not a star trek fan.. i guess thats my prob... i like star wars... but star trek to me was always boring... just people in tight costumes talking... barely any fighting, and when it happened... it was half-ass special effects that sucked this world... so no i never liked star trek... some episodes are interesting... but not so much that i will watch the series... p trek acutally sounds more interesting than star trek imo... lol


----------



## Powder

yeahy i dont like star trek either but p-trek 
that is the shizzy


----------



## joey'd

ital1anstallion4 said:


> not a star trek fan.. i guess thats my prob... i like star wars... but star trek to me was always boring... just people in tight costumes talking... barely any fighting, and when it happened... it was half-ass special effects that sucked this world... so no i never liked star trek... some episodes are interesting... but not so much that i will watch the series... p trek acutally sounds more interesting than star trek imo... lol










are we turning this into a debate about star trek and star wars?







i dont care its all funny to me







, i never really watched either but there was a picard movie on last night, sounded like a bad porno, start trek, inserection or something i dunno


----------



## Azeral

ital1anstallion4 said:


> wow... are you on shrooms when you enter this forum??? or just have no life? or just a lot of spare time... ?
> 
> whatev... if u enjoy it... cool


im not allowed to take shrooms anymore, i have too much fun







but where you directing that to me?








[/quote]

hahahaha, ya shrooms are fun.. its a rocket ride accross the galaxy through every dimension... cant buy that at the mall...

but no i meant it to the guy with the squirell from iceage as his avatar,...azeral... hes the one who is so enthused about this imaginary p log to entertain people he doenst know that live thousands of miles away from him... its just a waste of time imo
[/quote]

Flaming Scrat!!!! and Captain P!!!!!!..........."Azeral sets phasers to maximum"


----------



## ital1anstallion4

HAHA, no offense to you Azeral, or anyone else... this is cool, do what you want. and if u want a debate about star wars/star trek post it in the lounge


----------



## C0Rey

dont go diising p trek.
lol prob seen two episodes, still dig this though, azeral should go to holywood and sell this sh*t.


----------



## joey'd

capitain the enemy flamer seems to be trying to hail us on our frequency, all on screen, lets hear thier demands


----------



## MR.FREEZ

i love p-trek!!!!!

i cant see how anyone would hate on p-trek,

brings something totally different to the fourms,

and its very very entertaining


----------



## joey'd

for all you star trek fans out there you need this for your answering machines and voicmails
View attachment 95731


----------



## phil me in

Rock on Azeral!!!


----------



## ___

OMFG this is so funny







Azeral







you do have a hole lot of down time though....keep it up.

sorry to hear about your fallen p trek-ers


----------



## redbellyfan

Glad to see the story line back in action, but sry to hear of your loss....


----------



## joey'd

P's log stardate 69-358y6454759874564591984
This is condore one reporting to base for checkin, condore one to alpha 6 come in alpha 6
GG- this is alpha 6 red leader whats you 20
JOEY'd- alpha 6 im taking on enemy fire from the tank and cant seem to find the cause, im code 3 on ther target but cant see an end in sight.
GG- ok condore, send me all data and i will anayze it for you
Joey'd- thats a 10-4 i copy whats your victor vector








GG-roger that niner im sending you a fix on my 20
Joey'd- ok alpha 6 i have a fix on your 20 im sending data
GG- these readings are odd, there seems to be a virus from the klingon stratusphere in your tank
Joey'd- alpha 6 were de-stablizing here and fast and i need assistance 
GG- your breaking up condore do you copy i repeat do you copy
joey'd- i copy thats a 10-4, but i dont know how much longer she can hold on
GG- i would suggest getting some virus samples from an existing stratusphere to help aid in your situation
Joey-d- roger that aplha 6 thats a 10-4 on the virus sample, now we will boldy go where no man has gone before


----------



## Azeral

joey said:


> P's log stardate 69-358y6454759874564591984
> This is condore one reporting to base for checkin, condore one to alpha 6 come in alpha 6
> GG- this is alpha 6 red leader whats you 20
> JOEY'd- alpha 6 im taking on enemy fire from the tank and cant seem to find the cause, im code 3 on ther target but cant see an end in sight.
> GG- ok condore, send me all data and i will anayze it for you
> Joey'd- thats a 10-4 i copy whats your victor vector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG-roger that niner im sending you a fix on my 20
> Joey'd- ok alpha 6 i have a fix on your 20 im sending data
> GG- these readings are odd, there seems to be a virus from the klingon stratusphere in your tank
> Joey'd- alpha 6 were de-stablizing here and fast and i need assistance
> GG- your breaking up condore do you copy i repeat do you copy
> joey'd- i copy thats a 10-4, but i dont know how much longer she can hold on
> GG- i would suggest getting some virus samples from an existing stratusphere to help aid in your situation
> Joey-d- roger that aplha 6 thats a 10-4 on the virus sample, now we will boldy go where no man has gone before


^^


----------

